# To those who have their littlies...when did you buy stuff?



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Just wondered when you started buying for your LO's.  Obviously until you have a possible match, you don't know for what age/gender to buy for.  Am I right in thinking you really need to wait until the matching panel is over and confirmed before you buy anything?  Do places like Mamas & Papas help with ordering and returning stuff if matching panel doesn't go as planned?

Also, after matching, introductions start within a week or so, and that doesn't seem enough time to buy everything.

I'm jumping the gun a bit I know, as we've not been approved yet, but like to be prepared.

Many thanks.


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Barbarella, we went out on a limb a bit and started buying once we knew the matching planning meeting had happened and been really positive (thats when the two social workers, a supervisor and the foster carers all agree to go for matching panel, support the match, and knuckle down with the paperwork). In theory you aren't supposed to start until after the agency decision makers decision following matching panel, but our intros are due to start (in a very full-on way) 4 days later, and also it was suggested we include the room/carseat/buggy in the video and photo book- basically they won't commit themselves in case something stuffs up, but use the terms "the agency line is.....".  It hs to be your decision though, and we have managed to keep most receipts.

we have bought from mothercare (everything seems good quality, arrived quickly and helpful staff) the White company (lovely bedding!!), early learning centre, daisy and tom, laura ashley, john lewis, and the great little trading company- although some of their stuff has not been as good quality as we would have liked for the price. avoid the step stool for the bathroom it didn't build very well at all.  all of those places have 28 day money back unless it is a sale item.  I'd suggest not bothering to buy much at all in the way of clothes as you will probably be swamped with them from friends and relies- we have!

good luck for panel, not long now,
boomer
x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Boomer...what an exciting stage you are at... eeekkkkk !!!!

I suppose really we have to play it by ear, not much else we can do really. But as you say, if like you, intros start quite early, then when on earth do you get the time to buy all the stuff you need.

Just can't wait to get to that stage...

Looking forward to hearing all about it.

Thanks again.
Cxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya barbarella

We got our room ready before being approved, which most people on this board seemed to frown apon at the time, but our sw and the panel didn't bat an eyelid.

Our reason was because a) we wanted to have picture of the child's room in the family book for panel, b) we knew we'd been getting 0-2 years and so decorated for either gender and c) why the bloomin' heck shouldn't we?! Couples who have babies the "au natural" way, have 9 months to plan and enjoy buying things and we knew that we were expectant parents (just weren't sure of how long!).

So on that basis, we bought all the smaller essentials - like bedding and toiletries etc, and obviously had to leave the "big and exciting" things til we'd been given the nod for the match (that is, from the child's sw and her team, not panel!!)
Once we got the info from the foster parents of what the child was used to using - ie. carseat, highchair - and obviously by this stage, we knew it was all for a little girl, and we knew her exact age, so we completely enjoyed that last mad rush of toys 'r' us spending!

I'd totally agree with Boomer on the clothes, and I'd say toys too. Our daughter came with masses of both, and then family and friends all wanted to buy her a present when she arrived, so now she has more than 2 wardrobe fulls and the rest!!

Good luck at panel.... enjoy your expectant time! I looked on it, as why not? Just because we adopt our familes, why should we miss out on the fun of planning... if anything, we deserve it a whole lot more!

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I'd just like to echo what ever & boomer have said regarding waiting to see who you are matched with reference buying clothes & things BUT like ever said why not decorate your room which the child/ren will be in.

Like ever, we decorated our spare bedroom in a neutral colour & once we knew DS was on his way, we put up a border of planes,cars & boats & bought bedding 7 curtains to match so it looked more like a boys room.

With DD we knew we were going to get a baby girl under the age of 12 months as that was we were approved for so we decorated her bedroom & waited.  Like ever said you know you are expecting you just don't know how long for, very well put! 

I agree with boomer about Mothercare, once we knew we had the nod from all parties regarding our DD, we went down to Mothercare & ordered the pram I had seen in their catalogue.  Our local store did not have one in stock so ordered it for us & it was with us in 2 days time, they were very helpfull & were really keen to hear our story.  

It's hard when you go into some where & order a pram & they look at you as if to say when are you due, so to save this embarrassment we said right from the start that we had been approved & matched with a 9 month old baby girl & what we were looking for.  They were brilliant & even now when I go in they can't believe how much she has grown.

I'd wait to see what your child/ren Will come with but you should have a few weeks notice at least to go out & buy the stuff you need, that's the fun part & it keeps you going & brings home to you how real it is.

Good luck

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks ever and Andrea... that's really helpful.  I suppose at the end of the day, you just do what you feel is right at the time.  I've refused to look at anything ( well I did have a quick peek on M&P's   ) until we are approved. 

We weren't going to decorate the bedroom as it is a very light lilac... which you could girly up or add boy colours.  BUT now I'm thinking I might want to decorate in a more neutral colour because I've fallen in love with the neutrals stuff in M&Ps.

We are so hoping for a young child, but there's a big difference in what a 6 month old needs and a 2-3 yr old.  We just don't know.  

Anyway, I also completely agree with you about expecting.  As far as I'm concerned, I'm getting (hopefully) my BFP next Thursday.... well as near as I am likely to get anyway...   

Thanks again.. you can tell by my posts that I'm starting to panic... LOL..

Love Cxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Barbarella

Oooooohhhhhh exciting times........

I had pages galore folded over in all sorts of catalogues and lots of websites saved on favourites.

We found out about our girls in the July but they did not get their freeing order until October, so we didn't do anything until then.  We had matching panel on 26th October and then a planning meeting the next day and then they asked did we want to go and meet them (visits weren't planned to start until the following week), so we shot out the door and went to meet our eldest that day and then our youngest the following day and then a joint visit later that week.

That's when we started buying in earnest, but by then we knew what and where from and if it was in stock!!  We brought a double pushchair but borrowed a friends single pushchair to start as I thought I'd look silly pushing a double with only 1 child in!!

They both came with a ruck of clothes, some I find now and think "Where's that come from?" as I just hadn't seen it all.  Also family and friends will treat you too.

Have fun

Karen x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Barbarella

We didn't do anything until after we were matched.  I was like Karen, loads of window shopping and then when we knew Junior was coming manic buying.  I remember going to Mothercare and buying loads of stuff like the stroller and car seat.  We were also lucky because friends and family were (and continue to be) very generous.  My family bought us the highchair and loads of clothes and my bessie mate loaned me her old cot.  It's only a loan because she's hoping to be able to give it to her neice one day but as that's likely to be a while away I think we're safe to keep if for No 2.  I still can't believe how many clothes and toys we were given.  We also did extra shopping for clothes during the introductions because then we had a better idea of his size.

As for his room again we did that all in one day after the matching panel, concerted effort painting and I ordered nearly the whole of the "Traffic Jam" bedroom range from the Next catalogue to furnish it.

Whatever you decide you want to do, have fun.

Cindy


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Karen and Cindy.  I think I will look around and wait for a match before I actually buy anything.  Thanks for your help, much appreciated.. 

Cxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Barbarella

I can highly recommend we had a lot of stuff from them, their prices are good and their delivery was excellent

www.kiddicare.com

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites 

Karen x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Karen that's great... that was my next question...LOL...
Love C xx


----------

